# Glass/Plastic aquarium cover. Where to get one?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I bought a 79G tank at Aqua Inspiration a few months ago. It looks nice since there is no top canopy but my issue is that water that evaporates very quickly. I'm often adding water to keep it close to the top. My lighting system also bought there sits very low on top of the aquarium.

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=OD&PSIZE=48FOUR&PTYPE=Lights

My concern is that I will be leaving on vacation in July. Lights and food will be automated but water evaporation will still be a problem. Not sure if anyone will be able to come and add water.

Question:

1. Would anyone know where I could buy a cover for my aquarium dimensions in the GTA? I might also need to get the plastic top cover specialy made since I have my filter tubes coming out of one side and also my lights also have stands.

2. Will the aquarium lights still be able to give their energy with a plastic or glass cover?

Thank you,


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want to buy a cover, go for a glass one. The plastic one will bend in time, it will turn yellow and will allow less light to pass through it, therefore defeating one of its purposes.

MOPS.ca has a few thing you may be interested. Big Als has some as well.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Go talk to AI for suggestions to cover the tank. Your tank is rimless so the regular glass tops will not fit securely.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*top*

go to a glass shop and have them cut it out for u , the filters and tubbing u can make out of plexi glass but make it so its only about six inches or so the plexi glass is easier to cut and form to go around all the tubes and such i have used a jig saw to cut mine into shape , then use the 3/4 left to put glass on 
just an opinion 
tom


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is your tank planted.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's a rimless tank, it's kind of hard to get the correct cover for it. You'll need those transparent plastic corner lid holder that slid into the corner. then you need an almost exact dimension glass to put on top of it. If you have a rim, you can go to Lucky aquarium (Market villiage) to ask them about a custom sliding glass cover. But measure your tank first and note the brand of your tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

